# Simple but Oh so good



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Back in my younger days grandmother made sure we had fun at the table, she made grandfathers favorite comfort food; Empanadas or Spanish fried pies, they are good folks and simple, savory or sweet ,they make your day.
3 cups flour,1 teasp salt ,3/4 cup veg shortening (pork fat is what I use) ,1 egg ,1/4 water, 1 teasp vinegar, dry cooking wine will work find also. Cut fat into flour adds beaten egg, water, vinegar to flour and make into a dough ball; I used my food processor; refrigerated for an hour. Now there are many variations out there but have been using this one for many years now, got it from my mother .The trick here is to roll the dough as thin as possible for a crispy product .Filling should be cold. They can be frozen but the lard/oil should be at frying temp or they will soak to much frying fat. I never freeze them for that reason. Seal with rolling pin not a fork or they will open up on you while frying .Sauté spinach and cheese ;ham with dry Spanish sausage and cheese, and guava and cream cheese, are our home favorites ,I used mozzarella cheese. They will bubble while frying, no bubbles means they are basically fried, frying temp should be 325* .Roll as thin as possible for a quick frying and crispier bite.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I love empanadas. When I was working in the inner city, we took turns bringing Friday morning treats for staff. One of my friends usually made empanadas when it was her turn.

I have a very dramatic friend who lives in Massachusetts who has been asking for someone to bring her a Cuban sandwich while she has been sick. Saturday, she went and got one, along with an empanada and fried plantains. 

Thy must be comfort food if you grew up with them.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The ones before were made with Crisco veg. shortening this ones I used store bought pork lard the difference is that the pork one texture is softer to the bite when fried not as crispy so I baked them next and they came out toastier less fattier like a thin cracker texture the family like them, if I had brunch them with egg wash they would have come out prettier .So I guess for less fat, I will make them this way with the pork fat.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> The ones before were made with Crisco veg. shortening this ones I used store bought pork lard the difference is that the pork one texture is softer to the bite when fried not as crispy so I baked them next and they came out toastier less fattier like a thin cracker texture the family like them, if I had brunch them with egg wash they would have come out prettier .So I guess for less fat, I will make them this way with the pork fat.
> View attachment 16532


Readytogo, what is in the stuffing?


----------

